# My IBS is really messing everything up



## NoRainNoRainbow83 (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm 16 and male and have always had stomach problems, and after years of medical testing I have been diagnosed with IBS Saturday. I had already assumed it was the case but nonetheless as happy as I am it's not life threatening it's no more easier to cope with. My main symptom is pain and it's greatly worsened by running. Does anyone else have this problem? I've been trying to exercise along with eat healthier to try to improve my general health but when I run not long after the lower abdominal pain is unbearable. This is also a problem in gym class, as I can't keep up and teachers think I am slacking or making excuses. Is there anything I can do about this or a reason for the intense pains? It's not fair and I'm getting really fed up with this.


----------



## KyleIBS (Oct 6, 2014)

When you think about the problem more, the more symptoms you're gonna feel. IBS symptoms can be triggered by the mental state, meaning if you are anxious or stressed out, you're bowels might start hurting and you might start regretting it. I take my mild IBS-D as a part of life, it's also very important for others like me (IBS-D), to pass flatuence when they need, "rather shame then pain" is a rule you need to go by. If you aren't already on prescription medication, I would contact a doctor if possible. There is a good prescription out there for cheap, called Bentyl. It relaxes the stomach muscles, and makes like a lot better.


----------

